# Toro trivia. What CCR stands for.



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

My son told me this about a week ago. Said he stumbled across it. 
Toro's CCR (for Chuted, Curved Rotor)... 
second paragraph on second page


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Great article on a truly great little work horse!!! CCR-2000 awesome.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Creedence Clearwater Revival of course...best ever


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice article, I like how it also mentions the Yamaha and the Jacobsen 420. I was intrigued so I googled for it, and found this post: 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/jacobsen/73625-history-jacobsen-420-a.html


----------

